# Posting Pictures of TSF Hardware builds



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I have an idea that I believe would be nice, and at the same time give credit to the hard work Masterchief17, Tyree, and all the others gave in picking out parts for the hardware build list. Basically this hard work, and the support offered here after the build is stellar, and the builder could post what he or she basically used the rig for, why they chose the configuration they did, and a short note of thanks to the TSF community. This would also encourage them to remain here past the build and share the knowledge they gained and be a part of the community!

Here is the TSF 2014 Build guide,

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html

I think a "Post Pictures of your build " beneath it would be a great idea. any thoughts?

~Chrono


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this is a good idea if it worked. It would also give the new builders more confidence to see what others just like them have done.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thread was moved to Hardware forum.

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The recommended build thread obviously has to be locked to disallow posting and avoid confusion. 
If build pics were to be posted, a particular area would need to be designated or a new one created. Preferably the latter and that would be up to administration.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe a new thread in Building where you can tell people to look at other's builds?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have put it forward to in the first instance the hardware managers if agreed we can put it to admin please note nothing is settled yet and it may take time before an answer is forth coming


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A sticky in the Building forum would be all that's needed.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> A sticky in the Building forum would be all that's needed.


Yep. That'd be perfect. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Will this do http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/post-pics-of-your-new-build-792394.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep just add a link to the build thread pointing to it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You got me no idea


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok just checked it is set in building


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good, Joe. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Went quicker than I thought.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

joeten said:


> You got me no idea


I meant to post a link to the new thread into the TSF build thread here > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...mmended-builds-2014-a-668661.html#post4840386 :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:uhoh:I saw


----------

